# reconnaissance de nombre sur une image



## johny12 (6 Juin 2008)

bonjour, 
est-ce qu'il existerais un logiciel de reconnaissance d'image qu'on puisse coupler avec applescript ?
 ( la "forme" des nombres est toujours pareille, ex: un 1 aura toujours la forme d'un 1 traditionnel, pas comme dans les images anti-reconnaissance.
(si possible gratuit ^^)

Merci du temps accordé


----------



## ntx (6 Juin 2008)

Ca s'appelle un OCR. Gratuit et en plus scriptable, j'en connais pas. Je passe :rateau:


----------



## johny12 (6 Juin 2008)

pour ce qui est de "scriptable" en fait y a pas trop besoin, je me débrouillerais avec "extra suites" mais un gratuit m'arrangerais bien: une idée ?


----------



## johny12 (8 Juin 2008)

En fait, il y a un nombre affiché quelque part; mais c'est une image. Et je dois l'analiser, pour cela, j'ai besoin d'un logiciel: une idée ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Juin 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> En fait, il y a un nombre affiché quelque part; mais c'est une image. Et je dois l'analiser, pour cela, j'ai besoin d'un logiciel: une idée ?


Bonjour

Ce que tu recherche c'est la position d'un nombre caché dans une image?

Si c'est ça, tu utilise *Pixie* (c'est une loupe) qui se trouve sur ton ordinateur.

Developer/Applications/Graphics Tools/Pixie

Sinon, ignore ma réponse

@+


----------



## johny12 (15 Juin 2008)

ce que je cheche: un logiciel qui recoit une image avec du texte dessus et qui donne du texte "informatique" que je peut utiliser après


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

Donc un OCR. Fais tes recherches la-dessus


----------



## johny12 (15 Juin 2008)

Déjà essayé de chercher mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant


----------



## itako (15 Juin 2008)

Tu joues a ouverture facile?


----------



## johny12 (16 Juin 2008)

? je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ? c'est une tournure de phrase pour me dire que j'essaye de ne pas chercher ou un jeu qui existe vraiment ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juin 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> ? je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ? c'est une tournure de phrase pour me dire que j'essaye de ne pas chercher ou un jeu qui existe vraiment ?




Ouverture Facile : Enigmes Flash / Flash Riddles


----------



## itako (21 Juin 2008)

Exacte, je me suis dis que peut-être yavait une énigme du genre.


----------



## johny12 (21 Juin 2008)

Alors non, je ne joue pas à ouverture facile. C'est plutôt pour analyser une image d'une anonce qui change chaque jour et que si le prix est inférieur à xxx il faut qu'il m'avertisse


----------

